# Deutsch

## gerold456

Hallo ich kann Firefox nicht auf Deutsch um stellen.

Wer weiß Rat?

----------

## Annaberlin

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/deutsch-de-language-pack/

Unter dem Reiter: "Andere Versionen ansehen" lädst Du Dir die zu Deinem Firefox passende Version.

Für Thunderbird gibt es auch passende Sprachpakete.

LG Annaberlin

----------

## sdoubleyou

hast Du in Deiner etc/portage/make.conf noch kein

```
L10N="de"
```

eingetragen?

```
emerge -pv firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.12-r1::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" 347 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/gstreamer-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo [0.10.36-r2:0.10::gentoo] USE="caps introspection nls orc {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 3.625 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1:1.0::gentoo [0.10.36-r2:0.10::gentoo] USE="X alsa introspection nls ogg orc pango vorbis -ivorbis -theora" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 2.871 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  USE="nls orc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 3.159 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libav-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  USE="orc -libav" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 7.773 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/freedesktop-icon-theme-0-r1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] www-client/firefox-45.4.0::gentoo  USE="dbus gmp-autoupdate gstreamer hwaccel jemalloc3 jit startup-notification -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -ffmpeg -gstreamer-0 -hardened (-neon) (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) (-system-cairo) -system-harfbuzz -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent -system-libvpx -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" L10N="de-ach -af -an -ar -as -ast -az -be -bg -bn-BD -bn-IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en-GB -en-ZA -eo -es-AR -es-CL -es-ES -es-MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW" 181.298 KiB

Total: 7 packages (5 new, 2 in new slots), Size of downloads: 199.071 KiB

```

Ein download des Sprachpaketes ist nicht notwendig. Wenn Du das in Deiner make.conf einträgst, wird Dir der Fuchs in "Deutsch" erstellt.

----------

## Annaberlin

da wir gerade beim Thema sind: Wie bekomme ich libreoffice auf Deutsch? In der #etc/portage/package.use habe ich folgendes eingetragen: 

app-office/libreoffice linguas_de

app-office/libreoffice l10n_de

Ich glaube aber, dass das falsch ist, denn libreoffice bleibt standhaft Englisch.

LG

----------

## sdoubleyou

allgemein gilt für Pakete für die speziellen Sprachen die News

 *Quote:*   

> L10N USE_EXPAND variable replacing LINGUAS
> 
> The L10N variable is replacing LINGUAS as a USE_EXPAND, to avoid a
> 
> conceptual clash with the standard gettext LINGUAS behaviour.
> ...

 

die gesamte News kannst Du Dir mit

```
eselect news list
```

bzw. dann mit

```
eselect news read [Nr]
```

 komplett durchlesen

Setz in Deiner etc/portage/make.conf zusätzlich zu dem Eintrag LINGAUS="de" noch den Eintrag LN10N="de"

Dann hast Du Ruhe und musst es nicht bei jedem einzelnen Paket das machen

Ein eix libreoffice zeigt es Dir ja auch das Translations for the Libreoffice suite - Sprachpaket an

```
app-office/libreoffice-l10n 

     Verfügbare Versionen:   5.1.4.2^s ~5.2.2.2^s ~5.2.3.3^s {offlinehelp [b]L10N[/b]="af am ar as ast be bg bn bn-IN bo br brx bs ca ca-valencia cs cy da de dgo dz el en en-GB en-ZA eo es et eu fa fi fr ga gd gl gu gug he hi hr hu id is it ja ka kk km kmr-Latn kn ko kok ks lb lo lt lv mai mk ml mn mni mr my nb ne nl nn nr nso oc om or pa pl pt pt-BR ro ru rw sa sat sd si sid sk sl sq sr sr-Latn ss st sv sw-TZ ta te tg th tn tr ts tt ug uk uz ve vi xh zh-CN zh-TW zu"}
```

----------

## Annaberlin

Also das ist mir hier zuviel Frickelei. Danke für die gutgemeineten Tipps, aber egal, welche Einstellungen in allen möglichen Konfigurationsdateien vornehme: libreoffice will nur Englisch. Habe jetzt pragmatisch OpenOffice installiert, das geht wenigstens auf Deutsch. Reicht mir, um ab und zu mal einen Brief zuschreiben.

LG

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Annaberlin wrote:*   

> Also das ist mir hier zuviel Frickelei. Danke für die gutgemeineten Tipps, aber egal, welche Einstellungen in allen möglichen Konfigurationsdateien vornehme: libreoffice will nur Englisch.

 

Also eigentlich ist das wirklich nicht so viel zu machen.

In deiner make.conf Datei muss halt nur wie zuvor schon mal geschrieben 

```
L10N="de de_DE"

...

LINGUAS="de"
```

enthalten sein und damit das übernommen wird halt das Paket app-office/libreoffice-l10n noch mal neu bauen.

Openoffice würde ich allein deswegen schon nicht mehr verwenden weil es so viele Sicherheitslücken hatte in der Zwischenzeit. ;)

Grüße

Chris

Edit: Der Vollständigkeit wegen noch schnell der Link noch schnell die Quelle angegeben: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Localization/Guide

----------

## mike155

Also bei mir steht in /etc/portage/make.conf:

```
LINGUAS="de en"

L10N="de en"
```

Dadurch werden, wie schon in den vorhergehenden Posts erwähnt, die meisten Programme mit deutscher und englischer Sprachunterstützung installiert. Natürlich kann man hier auch weitere Sprache eintragen wie fr, es, usw.

Über die LANG- und LC-Umgebungsvariablen kann ich dann beim Aufruf eines Programms auswählen, in welcher Sprache und welchem Gebietsschema die Programme arbeiten. Wenn ich LibreOffice beispielsweise starte mit *Quote:*   

> LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8" libreoffice

 

erscheinen die Menus auf Deutsch, wenn ich es starte mit *Quote:*   

> LC_MESSAGES="en_US.utf8" libreoffice

 

habe ich die Menüs auf Englisch. Natürlich gibt man die LC-Umgebungsvariablen nicht bei jedem Programmaufruf an, sondern man schreibt sie in .profile, oder nach .bash_profile oder nach /etc/env.d/02locale...

Ich finde nicht, dass das Frickelei ist. Die Verwendung der LC-Umgebungsvariablen ist gut dokumentiert und standardisiert. Sie erlaubt mehreren Benutzern auf einem Rechner in unterschiedlichen Sprache zu arbeiten. Man konfiguriert das ein Mal -- und muss sich danach nie wieder darum kümmern.

----------

## Annaberlin

pardon, "Frickelei" ist mir so rausgerutscht, Schande über mein Haupt. Finde ich nett, dass ihr mir das nicht übel nimmt, danke! Also LibreOffice ist jetzt auf Deutsch, dank des Hinweises von ChrisJumper.

----------

## shortyno1

oder für FF ESR:

in den Add-ons Manager > und nach "Deutsch (DE) Language Pack" suchen : Dann hat man es gleich für die richtige version 

das dictionary kann man auch noch nachladen

----------

## mike155

 *shortyno1 wrote:*   

> oder für FF ESR:
> 
> in den Add-ons Manager > und nach "Deutsch (DE) Language Pack" suchen : Dann hat man es gleich für die richtige version 
> 
> das dictionary kann man auch noch nachladen

 

Das verstehe ich nicht. Wenn man /etc/portage/make.conf wie oben beschrieben konfiguriert, werden das deutsche Sprachpaket und das deutsche Dictionary doch gleich beim Installieren von Firefox mit "emerge" installiert. Man braucht nichts von Hand installieren - weder bei LibreOffice, noch bei Firefox.

----------

